
StartUp podcast is looking for failing businesses - lukedy
Hi. I&#x27;m a producer for the StartUp podcast and we&#x27;re looking for a little help. Specifically, we’re looking for a struggling startup that only has a few weeks to live before it dissolves. Our plan is to embed in this business and report on what it’s like to be a founder and employee at a company experiencing failure.<p>We hope to discuss a side of startup culture that’s rarely shared and help other entrepreneurs feel less isolated and more informed. We ask that subjects be willing to talk on tape about themselves and their thoughts, and to open their company to us so we can capture key moments from the last days. Since the episode will not air until later this year, the podcast will not affect the outcome of the business we follow.<p>If you work at a startup that seems like a good fit for the podcast or you know someone who would be open to sharing their story, please let us know by sending an email to luke@gimletmedia.com.<p>Thanks! (Luke)
======
rabidonrails
Wow, this is a kinda ballsy ask.

I see where Gimlet is going here and as a long listener of Startup I _want_ to
support something like this. But it seems like you're making money on a
horrifying part of someone's life. All of their hard work and possibly other
people's is slipping away and you're going to report that to the world? It was
one thing to listen to the episodes about TDR because they had already
achieved something great (getting into YC) and if they failed then at least
they took a shot - you had something to cheer for.

I'm just saying, it's one thing to get the story of someone who failed and
what it took out of them. That could be uplifting and educational. But to be
in an office where people are getting fired and dreams are being crushed? I'm
not sure I'd listen to that.

If you were reporting on a startup and they "happened" to fall apart (kind of
like the docu The Queen of Versailles) that would be something else entirely.

~~~
lukedy
First up let me say how much I loved The Queen of Versailles. Such an amazing
doco.

I hear you, but it is definitely not about us capitalizing on the end of a
business and we'd never force ourselves on anyone. We're looking at all
different possibilities but don't want to underestimate the weight of being in
the room with a company as it's ending versus just asking them after the fact.
I agree it's a big ask, but speaking openly about this could be of value to
others going through the same situation—as well as the founders and employees
of the company itself.

But I genuinely appreciate the input. It helps to remind me to be even more
mindful of what it is we're asking people to do.

Cheers, Luke

~~~
rabidonrails
As I said I'm a huge fan of the Startup podcast (and actually all things Alex
B). But if you're looking for new angles, why not find a bootstrapping
startup.

I bootstrapped a startup and it's a whole different experience that what we
heard in season 1 or 2. In both of those seasons, by the time that we "met"
the startup they already had crazy awesome connections. When Alex starts
pitching Aurelio(!) he starts by pitching Chris Sacca! That's barely
representative of any "normal" person who starts a company.

And, we're first introduced to Dating Ring once they've _already_ gotten into
YC. Most of the people on HN would kill just to have gotten to _that_ level.

It's a little like having a show about trying to get a great job. But, the
person you've decided to follow is currently in Harvard. I'm not saying YC is
all fun and games, but it's hardly representative of the experience of most
startups.

